# Iron Fish "Tony" Stark-A Journal



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

To document the start of his new-found life after sitting in a teeny bowl at Petco. 

Week 1: I brought Tony home and placed him in a small tank with rocks and betta clear water. He seemed content enough. After a google search on how much to feed him, I found this wonderful site, with these wonderful and knowledgeable people. I did the only thing I could, ran out to Petco a few days later and got him a bigger/nicer 2.5 gallon tank with filter and light. After ordering a heater online (still in transit), I can't wait to see what he'll do in his new digs. 
Tony built a small bubble nest last night. I hope that means he's happy. None of the betta fish that I've had in previous years ever did that. I will be getting some great pics of him to upload as soon as he's in his new home. Hopefully that will be in the next few days!


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll definitely be keeping an eye on your journey! Love the name. Once you install the heater and give him more space to swim, I'll bet his bubble nests become even more impressive.


----------



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Week 2*

So this weekend I finally got Tony's new tank all set up. He seems to enjoy it, he likes the filter. I've ordered a small sponge for the filter so his fins are safe, should be here next few days. I am making Sunday his one day, no food day. He was quite happy to see me getting his food out this morning. I've finally taken some good pictures of him in his new place. See attachments


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks great! I bet he loves his bigger home!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

That's an Aqueon Minibow 2.5, right? Decent tank. That filter intake shouldn't hurt his fins, it's never hurt mine. A little more cover for him would be nice, even just one of those mini terracotta pots. I'm partial to live plants, myself... go for java ferns, anubias, or java moss if you want to give him some plant cover. Any of those will grow and reproduce for you, unlike plastic or silk plants  and the fish seem to know the difference, because they REALLY like live plants.

The bubble nesting is just something they do, it's not really a measure of happiness. But it's super cute when they do it! And then they defend their handiwork... uh... finniwork like they're skilled craftsfish protecting their treasures. XD

Good job rescuing him! I'm sure he'll be super happy with you.


----------



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Tony's fins were stuck in the filter when I got up this morning. I tried gently prodding him away from the filter, to no avail. He dropped immediately to the bottom of the tank, mouth down. When I arrived home this afternoon, he hadn't made it. I feel awful. I only had him a little over 2 weeks. I will be waiting to make another fishy purchase... after everything is clean and spotless in the tank.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! I do understand, I lost my 3 oldest bettas within a 3 and a half weeks time period in June.


----------



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

So sorry Hopeseeker. It is hard.


----------



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

So, I didn't wait too long before heading out to find a little fishy friend. It took almost 30minutes of me browsing through the selection of bettas at Petco. They had a lot. I finally decided on Tyson, well that's what I named him. He's a Double Halfmoon Tail, red in color but some turquoise on his body as well. He's very active. I was doing a 25% change this morning and he had made his first bubble nest! I did my best not to disturb his nest while I changed his water. Hopefully he'll be okay if I do disturb it, because his 1st 100% water change is coming up soon.


----------

